
Show HN: Does your index fund flight climate change? - emckay
https://voting.greengovernance.org
======
emckay
Creator here. Please let me know if you have any questions! This was a lot of
fun to build.

I scraped SEC filings to track how 500+ mutual funds voted on proposals
related to climate change. The raw data is 376mb, which I parse and filter
down to 2.5mb of JSON files. Gatsby creates a GraphQL interface with that
data, and I query that to create 1600+ pages of static content. The build is
pretty fast: 40s locally, 90s on Netlify's free-tier build server. I'd
definitely recommend Gatsby and Netlify for anyone considering a similar
project!

